# telnet localhost 25 timeout...

## Debentoo_Gao

root@finalbaby /etc/ssl/misc # telnet localhost 25

Trying 127.0.0.1...

Connected to localhost.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 debentoogao.3322.org ESMTP Postfix

421 debentoogao.3322.org Error: timeout exceeded

Connection closed by foreign host.

----------

## kashani

Seems to work okay remotely when I tested it. Do the logs say anything interesting?

kashani

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

 *kashani wrote:*   

> Seems to work okay remotely when I tested it. Do the logs say anything interesting?
> 
> kashani

 

which log file should I read? thanks

It seems estmp on postfix can't work correctly

----------

## kashani

I'd shoot for the mail logs which might be in /var/log/messages or /var/log/everything depending on which logger you've installed. Also how quickly are you getting the error?

You've provided next to no information about the problem, which makes this hard to troubleshoot.

kashani

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

```
Sep  9 20:07:59 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 220 debentoogao.3322.org ESMTP Postfix

Sep  9 20:07:59 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_pat: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:08:13 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: 

Sep  9 20:08:13 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 500 Error: bad syntax

Sep  9 20:08:13 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_pat: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:08:14 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: 

Sep  9 20:08:14 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 500 Error: bad syntax

Sep  9 20:08:14 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_pat: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:08:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: < localhost[127.0.0.1]: 

Sep  9 20:08:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 500 Error: bad syntax

Sep  9 20:08:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_pat: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:09:33 finalbaby pop3d: Connection, ip=[::ffff:222.65.0.244]

Sep  9 20:09:36 finalbaby pop3d: LOGIN, user=root, ip=[::ffff:222.65.0.244]

Sep  9 20:09:36 finalbaby pop3d: LOGOUT, user=root, ip=[::ffff:222.65.0.244], top=0, retr=0

Sep  9 20:10:00 finalbaby CRON[27194]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: > localhost[127.0.0.1]: 421 debentoogao.3322.org Error: timeout exceeded

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: timeout after CONNECT from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: disconnect from localhost[127.0.0.1]

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: master_notify: status 1

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: connection closed

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_stop: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_start: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: proxymap stream disconnect

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_stop: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:13:15 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: watchdog_start: 0x80b63b0

Sep  9 20:14:55 finalbaby postfix/smtpd[27156]: idle timeout -- exiting

Sep  9 20:20:00 finalbaby CRON[27263]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep  9 20:30:00 finalbaby CRON[30416]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for login

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.19-r1/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.19-r1/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.19-r1/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: SQL engine 'mysql' not supported

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: auxpropfunc error no mechanism available

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: _sasl_plugin_load failed on sasl_auxprop_plug_init for plugin: sql

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: setpass succeeded for login

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.19-r1/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.19-r1/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

Sep  9 20:37:53 finalbaby saslpasswd2: Couldn't delete entry in /var/tmp/portage/cyrus-sasl-2.1.19-r1/image//etc/sasl2/sasldb2: gdbm_errno=15

```

----------

## Debentoo_Gao

please help me ,thanks

----------

## nobspangle

I don't understand your problem,

it looks like your connection is just timing out because you are leaving it idle, that's totally normal. The timeout seems to be 5 minutes, seems reasonable.

----------

## gnuageux

Yeah, if you set your MTA so that there isnt a timeout before you know it youd have so many damned sendmail process running that you'd render things useless.

----------

